# Best knife sharpener?



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

I've gone the KitchenAid route, then a Lansky. The Lansky sharpens better but keeping the knife blade in the holder can be a pia depending on its shape. It looks like the newer sharpeners that use belts would be better. For you guys that use these does it do a good job and what brand/model is best? Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Work sharp


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

Ken Onion Work Sharp


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Work Sharp just got mine for my Birthday and it is very eazy to use and works well. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Jared Bays (Feb 27, 2014)

Briscoe said:


> Ken Onion Work Sharp


This^^^


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

Jared Bays said:


> This^^^


X3


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*The Best*

Clarence Emerson...In operations we had time on Hands or not enough time ..He had a set of stones and strop in his locker.Co workers that knew about his talent.would drop off there knives and as he had time he sharpened...Free..even Plant Manager would drop his off..THis was ih 70s -80s..He has since Passed on..He was a great friend!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Worksharp is awesome. The only drawback is if you have a lot of knives to sharpen it can be a little expensive. The little belt is good for about ten kitchen knives. It costs $10 for six belts. 

The other option is to buy a belt sander from Harbor Freight for $60 and it works just as good once you practice a few times. The belt is huge and it is good for at least 20 knives if not more. The down side is this belt sander is rather large. It is not as portable as the Worksharp.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I just saw this and remembered I got a Worksharp last christmas. I just drug it out and sharpen all the wife's kitchen knifes. Works pretty good.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

WorkSharps are probably the easiest way to sharpen a knife. One note is that once you put an edge on with with the WorkSharp it can be hard to get it back to a razor with a stone or steel. It puts a slight curve on the edge that make it difficult to hit with a stone.

Once a plus size the edge does last a little longer due to the curve.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Be very careful using a worksharp ,they move a lot of metal very quickly......I use a Warthog,almost impossible to screw up and will put a razor edge on any blade.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have many including the work sharp electric which never gets used.

This one is all I use these days.

http://www.worksharptools.com/sharpeners-13/guided-field-sharpener.html

TH


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I use the Spyderco Triangle set.

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=77


----------



## thunderbolt (Jan 20, 2016)

try the G5 sportsman its bullet proof


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Jared Bays said:


> This^^^


X4


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hard to beat the workshop


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I use the Spyderco Triangle set.
> 
> http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=77


x2


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Be very careful using a worksharp ,they move a lot of metal very quickly......I use a Warthog,almost impossible to screw up and will put a razor edge on any blade.


X2.

I use a set of ceramic stick about ten to fifteen times in between sharpening with the electric Worksharp for that reason.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

1x30" belt sanders on sale now at Harbor freight for $39 now.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> I use the Spyderco Triangle set.
> 
> http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=77


Best knife sharpener on the market hands down.


----------

